# Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler



## Dreiradsimulator (23. März 2014)

*Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

Hallo ich würde gerne eure Meinung zu den besten Boxen um die 120-150 Euro wissen


----------



## TSchaK (23. März 2014)

Hi
Du hast eine null vergessen oder? 

Bei 20€ dürfte es egal sein, was du nimmst...
Vielleicht lieber Kopfhörer?


----------



## Mosed (23. März 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Mal ganz ehrlich: Für 20€ gibt es absolut gar nichts, was man ansatzweise als "gut" bezeichnen kann. Und von High-End ist das eh weit entfernt. 

Was möchstest du mit den Boxen machen? Am PC spielen und vielleicht auch mal Musik hören? 

Wenn du was halbwegs brauchbares haben willst, solltest du dich eher Richtung 60-100€ orientieren. Ist das Geld defintiv nicht da oder wie kommen die 20€ Budget zustande?


----------



## mnb93 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Für 20 bis 30€ könnte man sich ein Paar 10 Öre bauen. Dazu bräuchte man dann natürlich noch einen passenden Verstärker. Das wäre so ziemlich das beste, was mir in dem Preisbereich einfällt. Also wenn du einem Eigenbau nicht abgeneigt bist und evtl. noch einen Verstärker zu Hause stehen hast, könnte das eine Option sein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. März 2014)

Eigentlich nur für den zukünftigen pc. Hmh Musik manchmal auch, aber bin sowieso keinen wirklich guten klang gewohnt


----------



## 4clocker (23. März 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Für 20 Taler darfst du halt keine Qualität erwarten aber ausprobieren würde ich an deiner Stelle mal sowas oder ähnliches
Logitech LS21 2.1 System 7W RMS schwarz/silber - Hardware,


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. März 2014)

Dankesehr, das sieht ja mal ... ganz nett aus.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. März 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

20 Euro dein ernst ?!?  Da ist es egal was du nimmst, klingt alles *******


----------



## Teutonnen (23. März 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Leg 7€ drauf und kauf dir das hier:
Superlux HD-681 Evo BK - Thomann UK

Schlägt sämtliches, was du in diesem Preisbereich an Boxen bekommst, um Längen.


----------



## The_Trasher (23. März 2014)

Naja, da hast du schon recht, aber wenn jemand ein Motorrad will verkauf ich ihm kein Auto, nur weil er darin trocken bleibt


----------



## Teutonnen (23. März 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Schon klar, aber ich empfehle keinen Schrott und bei Boxen für 20€ bekommst du genau das und zwar ausschliesslich^^


----------



## Mosed (23. März 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*



The_Trasher schrieb:


> Naja, da hast du schon recht, aber wenn jemand ein Motorrad will verkauf ich ihm kein Auto, nur weil er darin trocken bleibt


 
Das nicht. Aber vor einem Motorrad, das nichts taugt, würde man auch warnen.
Daher ist es sinnvoll, jemanden darauf hinzuweisen, dass Boxen für 20€ absolut nichts taugen und man damit keinen Spass beim Spielen etc haben wird. 
Wenn möglich daher lieber noch sparen oder direkt mehr ausgeben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. März 2014)

Danke für alle diese Vorschläge


----------



## Jeanboy (23. März 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Ich hätte noch einen Vorschlag:

Wavemaster MX-3+, 2.1 System (66503) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für den Preis absolut empfehlenswert 

Oder müssen es 20 Euro sein?

Da gäbe es evtl:

Edifier R600 USB, 2.0 System (SPK-EF-R600USB.B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Genius SP-HF500A, 2.0 System (31730905100) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Speedlink Veos, 2.0 System (SL-8120-SBK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Philips SPA1260, 2.0 System Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. März 2014)

Der dritte Link ist richtig cool. Danke für die Hilfe, jeanboy


----------



## Hänschen (24. März 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Ich meine mich zu erinnern früher ein Microlab 2.1 System in dem Preisbereich gehabt zu haben - das hat sich richtig ins Zeug gelegt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Sagt mal wozu braucht man einen Subwoofer? Wozu ist des Teil gut?


----------



## Zappaesk (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Ein Subwoofer ist für die untersten Bässe zuständig. Idealerweise ab 60-80 Hz und nach unten zumindest bis in die Region um 30-35 Hz, größere auch bis unter 20 Hz (braucht man aber normal nicht). 

Leider ist das bei den Billigstanlagen nicht der Fall. Da spielen (eher dröhnen) die Subwoofer meist weder besonders tief (vlt. nur bis 50Hz) und außerdem müssen sie aufgrund der miserablen anderen beiden Boxen bereits ab 150Hz oder sogar noch früher ran. Das sorgt zum Einen zu einem extrem unausgewogenen Klangbild und nebenbei entsteht meist noch ein Loch im Grundton, also in dem Bereich wo sich die Trennfrequenz befindet weil die Satelitten und der Sub da richtig zusammenspielen. Da könnte man - wenn man es kann - vlt. noch mit ner geschickten Aufstellung was dran drehen und es abmildern, aber das scheitert in aller Regel am mangelnden fachwissen der Klientel solcher Systeme.

Bei deinem Budget gibts echt nur Müll, und wenn statt 2 Boxen da 3 Stück (inkl. Subwoofer) für gemacht werden müssen, dann werden die nicht hochwertiger...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

OK danke. Aber des erste soundsystem von jeanboy am 23.3 20:44 (Wavemaster MX-3+, 2.1 System (66503) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) soll ja empfehlenswert sein. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Zappaesk (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

das ist Müll


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Warum sparst Du denn nicht noch etwas für was "richtiges". Ich mein ich hab auch nicht Geld ohne Ende und nichts teures, aber ein Logitech 5.1 für 80 Kröten ist doch schon erträglich. Oder kauf Dir lieber Kopfhörer. Aber so Zeug... das erinnert mich dan damals. Oh Gott klang das schrecklich.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Warum sparst Du denn nicht noch etwas für was "richtiges". Ich mein ich hab auch nicht Geld ohne Ende und nichts teures, aber ein Logitech 5.1 für 80 Kröten ist doch schon erträglich. Oder kauf Dir lieber Kopfhörer. Aber so Zeug... das erinnert mich dan damals. Oh Gott klang das schrecklich.


 
Also ein Logitech 5.1 für 80€ ist sicher keinen Deut besser und weit davon entfernt was "richtiges" zu sein! Für 80€ kann man aber vermutlich ein Stereosystem kaufen, bei dem einem nicht sofort die Ohren bluten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Ah danke, gut zu wissen. Ich hab ohnehin jetzt doch vor die intigrierten meines Fernsehers( DEr dann als Monitor gebraucht wird) zu nehmen, Da die Grafikkarte eine intigrierte Soundkarte hat


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Also ein Logitech 5.1 für 80€ ist sicher keinen Deut besser und weit davon entfernt was "richtiges" zu sein! Für 80€ kann man aber vermutlich ein Stereosystem kaufen, bei dem einem nicht sofort die Ohren bluten.


 
Naja, richtig ist für jeden ja zum Glück subjektiv. Ich bin damit zufrieden. Hat ja nicht jeder 400 Euro für´n paar Boxen. Aber unter 60 Euro würde ich heute nichts mehr holen.


----------



## Addi (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Naja, richtig ist für jeden ja zum Glück subjektiv. Ich bin damit zufrieden. Hat ja nicht jeder 400 Euro für´n paar Boxen. Aber unter 60 Euro würde ich heute nichts mehr holen.


 
Hast du schonmal was "Richtiges" gehört ? Das bezweifele ich stark , sonst hättest du kein Logitech 5.1 für 80 Piepen...
Erinnert mich an meinen Kollegen , der hat auch immer richtig laut Musik mit nem 5.1 Sys. von Logitech gehört , ich bin immer aus dem Zimmer gegangen 
Dann hab ich ihn mal was "Richtiges" hingestellt , 2 x Nubert nuBox 381 und nen Verstärker.
Der hat das Logitech ungelogen ausm Fenster gefeuert 

@ TE , es wurde alles gesagt. Sparen oder über Kopfhöhrer nachdenken ... Selbst da würden ein paar Euronen viel helfen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*



rako81sna schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal was "Richtiges" gehört ? Das bezweifele ich stark , sonst hättest du kein Logitech 5.1 für 80 Piepen...
> Erinnert mich an meinen Kollegen , der hat auch immer richtig laut Musik mit nem 5.1 Sys. von Logitech gehört , ich bin immer aus dem Zimmer gegangen
> Dann hab ich ihn mal was "Richtiges" hingestellt , 2 x Nubert nuBox 381 und nen Verstärker.
> Der hat das Logitech ungelogen ausm Fenster gefeuert
> ...


 
Nö, hab noch nichts richtiges gehört, brauch ich auch nicht. Manchmal ist Bescheidenheit auch besser als jedes 4000 Euro System 

Habe mir eine neue Soundkarte heute gegönnt und der Klang ist schon wesentlich besser. Außerdem kann ich sowieso nicht aufdrehen, da Eigentumswohnung. Daher würde ein 300 Euro System bei mir gar keinen Sinn machen. Ich hole mir demnächst einen Kopfhörer für 150 und dann ist was Sound angeht alles gemacht.

Aber denk Du ruhig, dass Größe und Qualität alles ist und spiel ein bisschen. Du wirst auch noch erwachsen.


----------



## Jeanboy (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Nö, hab noch nichts richtiges gehört, brauch ich auch nicht. Manchmal ist Bescheidenheit auch besser als jedes 4000 Euro System



"Bescheidenheit" sagte der mit  'nem 1000 Euro PC  'ne 4000 Euro Anlage kannst du 30 Jahre lang nutzen, 'n 4000 Euro PC ist nach spät. 8 Jahren absolut nutzlos.


Natürlich setzt jeder seine Prioritäten anders, es müssen auch keine Tausende von Euros sein, aber für 2.0 sollten es mindestens 100-150 Euro und für 5.1 mind. 500 Euro sein (steinigt mich jetzt nicht, ich weiß es selbst ),
um etwas Passables für die nächsten 5-10 Jahre zu haben. Wieviel Euro hast du dann schon für deinen PC ausgegeben? Wahrscheinlich das 3-4 fache.

Alles darunter ist einfach nur Schrott und darf eig. gar nicht als Lautsprecher verkauft werden.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> "Bescheidenheit" sagte der mit  'nem 1000 Euro PC  'ne 4000 Euro Anlage kannst du 30 Jahre lang nutzen, 'n 4000 Euro PC ist nach spät. 8 Jahren absolut nutzlos.
> 
> 
> Natürlich setzt jeder seine Prioritäten anders, es müssen auch keine Tausende von Euros sein, aber für 2.0 sollten es mindestens 100-150 Euro und für 5.1 mind. 500 Euro sein (steinigt mich jetzt nicht, ich weiß es selbst ),
> ...


 
Mein PC ist Mittelklasse. An dem ist rein gar nichts überdimensioniert, da ist noch erheblich Luft nach oben, sollte ich aufrüsten wollen. Außerdem hat jeder sein "Laster". Ich sage ja nicht, dass ich nichts "Gutes" habe. Aber ich brauche eben nicht von allem immer das Beste. Bester Fernseher, bestes Soundsystem, beste Hardware und was auch immer. Ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Logitech-System und das muss man jetzt nicht kleinreden mit "boah stell mal mein System daneben". Reicht doch wenn man darauf hinweist, dass das jetzt auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber ausreichend ist.

Renne ja auch nicht rum und hau alle AMD-User in die Pfanne. Was Du gurkst mit einem 6300 rum? Sollen sie doch. Hier ist Beratung möglich, wenn sie sich doch dafür entscheiden, ist es ihr Ding, da muss man keinen Schwanzvergleich starten.

Ich habe lediglich gesagt ich bin zufrieden mit meinem 80 Euro-System und er sollte auch auf sowas sparen. Ob das jetzt so richtig oder optimal ist, ist mir doch egal. Ich habe meine Meinung gesagt, mehr nicht, dafür muss man mich jetzt nicht in Grund und Boden stampfen und seine Motoren aufheulen lassen 

Außerdem lebe ich jetzt und nicht in 6 Jahren, wenn mein PC veraltet ist und ich möchte jetzt ausreichend spielen können.


----------



## Jeanboy (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Ich will damit nur sagen, dass viele bei Audio Hardware einfach zu wenig ausgeben,
weil sie die Kosten nicht auf die Jahre/Jahrzehnte hochrechnen.

Jedes zweite Jahr ein 50 Euro Headset, weil einem die 150 Euro KH zu teuer sind, obwohl die mehr als 5 Jahre halten... 
Genauso ist es bei Lautsprechern usw. Klang verändert sich nicht (nicht so wie Bildschirmauflösungen etc.),

es lohnt sich einfach ungemein 1x in den sauren Apfel zu beißen und sich was für den vierfachen Preis für die nächsten 10 Jahre zu kaufen,
anstatt nur für die nächsten 2 Jahre.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Mag so sein, ich habe kann aber keine 400 Euro mal eben so auf den Tisch hauen. Ich hab mir jetzt ´ne Soundkarte geholt und nächsten Monat kommt ein Kopfhörer für 150 herum. Wie schon gesagt, außerdem hab ich Eigentumswohnung und schon die Logitech-Boxen hämmern mit der neuen Soundkarte zu stark. Wenn man es sich erlauben kann wirklich Musik hören zu können, dann ist das vllt wirklich besser.

Aber ich zocke oft über Kopfhörer , da viel Arma 3 und daher auch Mikrofon und Musik kann ich auch nicht voll aufdrehen. 

Ich hab über Win die Lautstärke auf 50%, im Windows Media Player auch auf 50% und die Boxen laufen auf 25% und es ist jetzt schon eigentlich zu laut/zu viel Bass. Zudem lohnt sich ein teures System auch nicht immer, denn vor allem dann nicht, wenn man viel umzieht.

Wie gesagt, mir reicht das Logitech-System, ich nutze ja auch sowieso nur 2.1, die anderen 2 liegen rum. Für 20 Euro würde ich mir aber auch keine Boxen holen, das ist wirkliche Quälerei.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Tja mit einem 2.0 System hast du die Probleme nicht, da ist kein billig SUB dabei der nur rumdröhnt durch alle Wände, da ist halt mehr qualität stat quantität. Ebenso dein Vergleich hinkt, das Logitech kannst du nicht mit einem 6300 vergleichen, das logitech ist nicht mittelklasse, der untere anfang der mittelklasse wurde von jeanboy genannt. das ist eher ein billiger singlecore mit 0,7ghz takt. völliger schrott der gerade so ausreicht um win95 zu laden. einfach megaschlecht, so wie dein logitech. du denkst es dir höher als es ist.


----------



## Jeanboy (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Das hat aber nichts mit extrem laut Musikhören zutun. Ist der (billige) Subwoofer weg bzw. die Luftpumpe bei Logitech System, 
ist oft auch die Lärmbelästigung der Nachbarn deutlich niedriger.

Lautstärke und Qualität sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe.
Natürlich klingen teure LS i.d.R. bei lauter Lautstärke besser, aber sie klingen auch bei normaler Lautstärke besser 

Ich will dir auch keinen Vorwurf machen, dass du Logitech nutzt, sondern es geht mir um die Allgemeinheit.
Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass du 2.0 Lautsprecher für 100-180 Euro niemals mehr zurückgeben würdest ,
der Unterschied zu den Logitech teilen ist einfach immens.

Und ich will dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber 80/6 = 13,33 pro Lautsprecher, eher 5x 10 Euro und 30 der Sub,
also bist du nicht wirklich weit von 20 Euro Lautsprechern entfernt, im Gegenteil: Ich bin mir sicher, dass es für knapp 20-30 Euro 
klanglich bessere 2.0 LS gibt


----------



## Zappaesk (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Nö, hab noch nichts richtiges gehört, brauch ich auch nicht. Manchmal ist Bescheidenheit auch besser als jedes 4000 Euro System
> 
> Habe mir eine neue Soundkarte heute gegönnt und der Klang ist schon wesentlich besser. Außerdem kann ich sowieso nicht aufdrehen, da Eigentumswohnung. Daher würde ein 300 Euro System bei mir gar keinen Sinn machen. Ich hole mir demnächst einen Kopfhörer für 150 und dann ist was Sound angeht alles gemacht.
> 
> Aber denk Du ruhig, dass Größe und Qualität alles ist und spiel ein bisschen. Du wirst auch noch erwachsen.



Was hat aufdrehen bzw. Lautstärke bitte mit der Qualität der Anlage zu tun? Ebenso, was hat Größe damit zu tun? Wenn ich deine Rechnerkonfig ansehe, dann weiß ich nicht wer hier spielt und wer noch erwachsen werden will.

Es geht hier gar nicht darum jemandem eine "teure" Anlage aufzudrängen, sondern ihn davor zu bewahren Elektroschrott zu kaufen. Wenn man sich mal die Konfiguration eines aktiven 2.1 Systems anseht, dann snd das erst einmal 3 Boxen und dann mindestens 3 Verstärker (wenn die Satelliten Breitbänder intus  haben, sonst eigentlich noch mehr!) und die entsprechenden Weichen. D.h. da sind 20€ in 6 Geräte (die Weichen lass ich mal außen vor bzw. betrachte sie als Teil des Verstärkers) zu investieren. D.h. 3,50€ pro Gerät! Da sind dann auch 3 Netzteile dabei (jedes max. 1€?!), Gehäuse usw. Mal im Ernst, was willst/kannst du denn da erwarten?
Gleiche Rechnung für das von dir vorgeschlagene 5.1 System für 80€: 80€/12 Geräte = 6,67€ pro Gerät. Immerhin eine deutliche Steigerung - aber ernsthaft 
Ein Toaster (und die sind echt primitiv) kostet mehr, das sollte einem zu denken geben!


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Naja, ich hab jetzt mal mit der neuen Soundkarte Arma 3 angespielt, ich muss schon zugeben... gut ist anders. Wenn man im Panzer sitzt und mal ´ne AT raushaut, dann kratzt es schon wie die Hölle und man meint den Subwoofer reißt es bald auseinander. Man denkt schon mit dem Logitech man hat ein Erdbeben hier, das dürfte die Nachbarn nicht so freuen 

Ja, ich muss zugeben, mit einer vernünftigen Soundkarte sieht das hier schonmal viel anders aus.

Wenn ich jetzt nochmal entscheiden müsste, hätte ich die Möglichkeit meine Boxen so laut aufzudrehen wie ich möchte, dann würde ich mir glaube ich doch spätestens jetzt ein gutes 2.1 suchen. Aber wie gesagt, nachdem dass man hier jetzt schon ein Erdbeben hat, fast unmöglich. Die zerfetzen mich alle in der Luft.

Ja gut ihr habt recht, trotzdem ist ein Logitech auch ausreichend und weit besser als ein 20 Euro-Set.


----------



## Bier (1. April 2014)

Es ist aber nunmal nicht Sinn und Zweck ein Erdbeben zu erschaffen. Ich wette wenn du einmal n gescheiten, sauberen Bass gehört hast, wirst du das Logitechteil auch als dröhnendes Gewummer bezeichnen.
Und was ausreichend ist, ist immer Ansichtssache. Für dich ist n Logitechsystem ausreichend, für mich z.B. ne Radeon HD4890


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Wie gesagt, der Sub muss weg, das ist hier das stichwort, dann hast du nichtmehr den Bass der durch Wände geht und alles zum vibrieren bringt. Da hast du max. gezielte Punches die Tiefer gehen, aber noch lange nicht so das die Wände wackeln. Würde deinen nachbarn gut tuen. Gute Lautsprecher können auch leise gut spielen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Ja ja, jetzt hört auf mir die Nase lang zu machen, sonst leidet mein Geldbeutel und ihr wollt den armen kleinen doch nicht quälen


----------



## Venom89 (1. April 2014)

Doch, nach deinen aussagen hast du es einfach nicht anders verdient


----------



## Addi (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Ja ja, jetzt hört auf mir die Nase lang zu machen, sonst leidet mein Geldbeutel und ihr wollt den armen kleinen doch nicht quälen


 
Oh doch ! Du wirst mir bzw. uns noch dafür dankbar sein , wenn du dir ein ordentliches 2.0 bzw 2.1 System anschaffst.
Ob du es glauben magst oder nicht. Ich bekomme teilweise immer noch Gänsehaut , wenn ich manche Lieder höre.
Kannst ja auch erst Probehöhren gehen und immer noch "Nein" sagen , aber nicht bei Media Markt oder Saturn , sondern einen renomierten Hifi Laden.


----------



## Jeanboy (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> sonst leidet mein Geldbeutel und ihr wollt den armen kleinen doch nicht quälen




M-Audio BX5 D2


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Ja, klingt verlockend, aber ich will jetzt hier auch nicht den ganzen Thread missbrauchen  Vllt mach ich mal ´nen Thread die Tage auf mit Foto usw, wollte mir aber eig nächsten Monat erst Kopfhörer holen. Aber die Sennheiser sind jetzt auch nicht soooo schlecht finde ich. Na mal gucken


----------



## Zappaesk (2. April 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*



rako81sna schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch erst Probehöhren gehen und immer noch "Nein" sagen , aber nicht bei Media Markt oder Saturn , sondern einen renomierten Hifi Laden.


 
Hm, nachdem ich doch ziemlich viele renomierte Hifi Läden kenne, würde ich sagen, viele gibts nicht die in der Preislage bis vlt. 400€ viele Boxen zum probe hören rumstehen haben. Wenn man dann noch partout aktive haben will (warum eigentlich), dann wirds ganz dünn.

Wenn man was ordentliches für wenig Geld haben will, dann sollte man ohnehin über das Thema DIY nachdenken. Für den Schreibtisch gibts da wirklich super Lösungen mit einer Charakteristik, die auch zu den akustischen Gegebenheiten eines Schreibtisches passt. Ich würd mal sagen ab ca. 50€ pro Box ist man dabei und ein Verstärkerchen kostet nochmal so viel. Mit so ner Kombi dürfte sich ein Pärchen fertiger Boxen bis 400€ recht hart tun.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Juni 2014)

Guten Abend Liebe PCGHX Community und soundexperten


 Ich hab mich umgesehen und möchte nun fragen, welche boxen ( Paar) ihr mir empfehlen könnt.( Preis 120-150 Euro. Selber bauen wäre keine Option 

Die Boxen werden voraussichtlich Ende Sommerferien kommen

 MfG 
    Dreiradsimulator


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (9. Juni 2014)

Ich kann dir nur eins sagen leg noch 80 drauf oder spar sie zusammen denn erst ab der preisklasse bekommst du was brauchbares
Edit hast dein budget ja schon erhöt samson und microlab sind in der preisklase nicht schlecht zu den modellen können die andeten wahrscheinlich mehr sagen


----------



## Hey_Stormhawkk (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Logitech Midnight Speakers, habe ich auch, sind ziemlich gut (für den Preis von 20 Euro)


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (9. Juni 2014)

Für den preis bekommt man nur müll grade logitech ist bei lautsprechern überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen


----------



## Jeanboy (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*



Hey_Stormhawkk schrieb:


> Logitech Midnight Speakers, habe ich auch, sind ziemlich gut (für den Preis von 20 Euro)


 
Dann lies mal mehr als die Überschrift  

Meine Empfehlung: Neusonik NE05


----------



## informatrixx (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

also ich habe mir vor Jahren mal das
"Anubis Typhoon Acoustic 2.1 Amplified Satellite System" für 25€ gekauft und kann es sehr empfehlen.

Aber so wie es aussieht, gibt es das seit Ende 2013 scheinbar leider nirgends mehr


----------



## Jeanboy (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

FÜR ALLE NOCHMAL:

DER TE SUCHT LAUTSPRECHER FÜR 130-150 EURO!!!!

Daher meine Empfehlung:



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Neusonik NE05


----------



## Horilein (10. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem. Hab inner Bucht 2 gebrauchte Heco Odeon 200 und nen
Harman/Kardon HK 6100 gekauft. Mit Versand  um die 95€. Gut, das mit dem Platzbedarf war jetzt sone sache😊 aber der Sound verhaut alle Pc Lautsprecher die ich hatte und je gehört hab. Klingt derb Erwachsen.


----------



## seppo1887 (10. Juni 2014)

Also ich hab mir die Magnat Vector 207 gekauft und nen Denon 2.0 Verstärker.  Alles in allem 600Euro und ich bin nichtmal nen Soundfreak/freund und ich finde das ist das Minimum.  Ich als Soundmuffel muss in 1-2 Jahren nachrüsten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Juni 2014)

Danke. Gibt es sonst noch Vorschläge? Wie ist es mit Microlab solo 15? Wie sind die ? Mir gefallen die Neusonik nicht so Von der Optik. Wie steht's mit den Behringer ms40?


Edit: Welche Samson sind denn da  empfehlenswert????


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2014)

Sind diese http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00E0N...7135&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=geizhalspre03-21 Samson gut? Wie steht's mit den Behringer ms 40( die finde ich vom Design voll pro) 

Und die genannten Microlab solo 15 wie sind die? 

   MfG Dreiradsimulator

Sorry für den Doppelpost aber sonst wäre ich versunken In den tiefen von Sound und HiFi mit nem unvollständigen Thread


Kann ich zufällig thread umbennen? Falls ja wie?


----------



## silent-hunter000 (28. Juni 2014)

Dann Thread kannst du am pc via editieren und dann via "erweiterte Einstellungen" o.a umbenennen.

Bei den LS kann ich dir leider wirklich nicht helfen. Ich würde mir allerdings nochmal selbstbau durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Jeanboy (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

Ein Doppelpost bzw. dann eher ein Push sind bei sowas erlaubt  
Mir ist der Thread iwi durch die Hände gerutscht, sonst hätte ich mich nochmal gemeldet.

Also wenn dir die Samson gefallen, aber die Neusonik nicht... 

Die Samson sind nicht so prickelnd, die Behringer sind in Ordnung, haben sogar einen digitalen Eingang 
Genauso auch die Microlab Solo15 wären ok.


Mein Favourit ist aber immer noch: M-Audio BX5 D2


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2014)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Dann Thread kannst du am pc via editieren und dann via "erweiterte Einstellungen" o.a umbenennen.
> 
> Bei den LS kann ich dir leider wirklich nicht helfen. Ich würde mir allerdings nochmal selbstbau durch den Kopf gehen lassen.



Selbstbau ist: 
A) mir zu zeitaufwändig
B) bin ich eher der Grobmotoriker.  

Klar hat das Vorteile wie:
A) sehr geiler klang für so Wenig Geld
B) kann man richtig fett stolz drauf sein
C) man lernt nette Leute in Communitys kennen
D) bildet man sich weiter 

Aber danke. 

Yeah endlich 100!!! 

MfG Dreiradsimulator


Zu Jeanboy: Danke, ja das mit den Samson und den andern ( was war's noch mal?) War jetzt leicht bis mittel sinnfrei. Ich guck mal was die Behringer Kosten. Aber danke für den Tipp mit den mx-Audio, sehen fett Geil aus. Mainboard dachte ich an Gigabyte h97 d3h, falls das wichtig ist. Gibt es für  Boxen auch magische Fragen wie Bei Komplett PCs Zusammenstellung?

Nochmal Gruss Dreiradsimulator


----------



## silent-hunter000 (28. Juni 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Selbstbau ist:
> A) mir zu zeitaufwändig
> B) bin ich eher der Grobmotoriker.
> 
> ...



Selbstbau geht einfacher als du denkst!
Du suchst dir einfach einen Preislich passenden Bausatz z.B.: bei www.lautsprecherbau.de aus. Das Holz lässt du dir Zuschneiden, dann leimst du das Zeug zusammen und fertig. 

Ein echter Selbstbau hat die Probleme die du nennst. 
Ein Nachbau hingegen...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2014)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Selbstbau geht einfacher als du denkst!
> Du suchst dir einfach einen Preislich passenden Bausatz z.B.: bei www.lautsprecherbau.de aus. Das Holz lässt du dir Zuschneiden, dann leimst du das Zeug zusammen und fertig.
> 
> Ein echter Selbstbau hat die Probleme die du nennst.
> Ein Nachbau hingegen...



Nein, Nein bitte selber bauen ist nix für mich. Bin froh wenn ich den Pc gebaut kriege. Aber danke 

Mist, wo finde ich erweiterte Einstellungen. Hab von oben bis unten gesucht


----------



## Jeanboy (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Zu Jeanboy: Danke, ja das mit den Samson und den andern ( was war's noch mal?) War jetzt leicht bis mittel sinnfrei. Ich guck mal was die Behringer Kosten. Aber danke für den Tipp mit den mx-Audio, sehen fett Geil aus. Mainboard dachte ich an Gigabyte h97 d3h, falls das wichtig ist. Gibt es für  Boxen auch magische Fragen wie Bei Komplett PCs Zusammenstellung?
> 
> Nochmal Gruss Dreiradsimulator


 

Das waren diese: Neusonik NE05


Wenn du eine Soundkarte willst, wäre das wichtig. Für die Lautsprecher kann man sich über eine Soundkarte Gedanken machen, muss man aber nicht 


Jein, Klang ist subjektiv. Dh. du musst selbst entscheiden, ob die Lautsprecher dir gefallen oder nicht. 

Wir können dir nur sagen, ob sie objektiv gesehen gut sind und welches Sounding haben. Im Grunde musst du aber selbst ausprobieren, ob dir der Klang gefällt 


Wichtige Fragen wären z.B:

- Musikrichtung?
- Welches Sounding magst du? (->Neutral, bassbetont etc.)
- Soundkarte/andere Audiohardware vorhanden?
- Für was wird es benutzt?
- Budget?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für bis 20&euro;*

- Musikrichtung? Meist Rock, im Moment Billy Talent und Bad Religion,manchmal das neumodische Zeug da( falls mir was gefällt)
- Welches Sounding magst du? (->Neutral, bassbetont etc.) Also ich habe jetzt bsp. beim Handy Höhen und Bass Hervorhebung.
- Soundkarte/andere Audiohardware vorhanden? Ich hab über das oben genannte Gigabyteboard mit ALc 1150 nachgedacht
- Für was wird es benutzt? Zum Musikhören, evtl. Spiele( muss erstmal Geld haben, das ich mir die Wünsche wie Pc, Moni, Boxen erfüllen kann)
- Budget? Joa würde sagen 120-150 Euro


----------



## Octobit (28. Juni 2014)

Hast du schonmal über gebrauchte boxen nachgedacht? Da lässt sich meist noch gut was sparen und boxen veralten ja auch nicht.
Dann dürftest du auf jeden Fall besseren klang für dein Geld bekommen als beim neukauf.
Ich hab mir meine boxen auch gebraucht gekauft, sehen fast aus wie neu. 
Mein sub dazu wird jetzt ein selbstbau ( heute kam die grundierung drauf  ), und ich muss sagen, sofern ein paar passende schraubzwingen vorhanden sind echt einfach, vor allem zu zweit.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Juni 2014)

Ne ich möchte lieber neue, fertig boxen ( Die kann ich wenn ich Pc+Moni bestelle bei Mf oder Hwv) Für 100-200 kriegt man ja schon ordentliches. Aber danke


----------



## Octobit (28. Juni 2014)

War n Versuch wert  ansonsten kenn ich mich im hifi Markt nicht so gut aus, als das ich hier groß Tipps geben könnte.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen liebes Pcghx Forum an die soundexperten,
Da ich noch. 17, 87 Euro "freie " amazon Gutscheine habe, möchte ich mich neues Kopfhörer kaufen. Ich weiss das das verdammt wenig ist, doch was halbwegs gscheits wird schon geben. Im Moment hab ich die Philips sh 8500 glaub und bin ganz zufrieden. Die inear sollen zum Busfahrn mit vorherrschend Rock ( Billy Talent, Bad Religion) dienen. 

MfG Dreiradsimulator

Edit: die sollen ja ganz nett für den Preis sein: Dreiradsimulator möchte Ihnen diesen Artikel bei Amazon.de empfehlen - Creative EP-630 In-Ear Kopfhörer für MP3-Player schwarz [Amazon Frustfreie Verpackung] von Creative http://www.amazon.de/dp/B009WQV15G/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_zxlXtb1PXF3Z0

Hallo? Freue mich auf Antwort


----------



## Jeanboy (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

Meine Empfehlung wäre: Buy SoundMAGIC E10 IEM Earphones (Red-Black) $34.50

Heb dir die Gutscheine für etwas anderes auf, die Soundmagic sind für DEN Preis (25,30) unschlagbar günstig


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juli 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung wäre: Buy SoundMAGIC E10 IEM Earphones (Red-Black) $34.50
> 
> Heb dir die Gutscheine für etwas anderes auf, die Soundmagic sind für DEN Preis (25,30) unschlagbar günstig



Ja ich weiss da ich aber hardcorespare für den pc und sowas tolles muss es nicht sein das es in meinen Hosentaschen rausfliegt. Ich nehm die mal. Hab 50 Euro amazon Gutschein  Maus und Kopfhörer. Aber danke 
Edit: und die Seite funktioniert irgendwie nicht


----------



## Jeanboy (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

auf mp4nation.net nach Soundmagic E10 suchen 


Die gibts auch bei Amazon für ~40 Euro:

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B005HP3OB0/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2014)

Nochmals vielen Dank, aber glaub 15-17 Euro sind genug um in den Hosentaschen vor sich himzuverrecken sind genug. Hast du noch Empfehlungen für Kopfhörer im Budget auf amazon.de?
So nochma  mein Smartphone, das lahmarschige Samsung galaxy s Duos s7562 , zuerst ist alles gut mit dem klang aber manchmal ist der klang, einfach dünn. Da hilft nur auf Stopp und Mini klinke rausziehen und weiter. Dann ist wieder alles gut. Mein Music Player ist Player Pro trial(falls wichtig) und die Kh die Philips She 8500 schwarzsilber. Weiss zufällig einer nen Rat oder was die uralte Kiste hat?

Guten Morgen, schön Tag noch

MfG Dreiradsimulator

Edit : oder sollte ich dafür meinen Handythread gebrauchen


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

Vielleicht einen Wackelkontakt/Defekt in der Buchse.

Bei In-Ears für 15-17 Euro kenne ich keine Empfehlung, die sind alle nicht so pralle...



Für 5 Euro gäbs diese: Free Shipping!High Quality AWEI ES Q3 3.5mm In ear Metal Earphone super bass headphone for MP3 MP4 Cell Phone,etc-in Earphones & Headphones from Electronics on Aliexpress.com
Sind für den Preis ein gutes Schnäppchen, da sie nicht schlechter als die 10-20 Euro In Ears klingen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Vielleicht einen Wackelkontakt/Defekt in der Buchse.
> 
> Bei In-Ears für 15-17 Euro kenne ich keine Empfehlung, die sind alle nicht so pralle...
> 
> ...



Äh ok danke.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. August 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

Hab mir die Creative (trotz Widersprüche) mal bestellt und ich finde sie sehr gut( grosse Mengen an Bass) ich höre IN Star Wars VI mehr DEtails    
als mit den Philips. Musik ist auch sehr gut. Ich bin für den Preis zufrieden


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. August 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

Da ich wrsch. keine 150 Euro für  LS mehr übrig haben werde, möchte ich gerne mal LS von 70-100 wissen. Wie sind:
http://www.amazon.de/EDIFIER-Studio...&qid=1407260308&sr=8-1&keywords=edifier+1280t ? Ich habe noch 15 Euro Amazon Gutschein, weshalb die nur 81 Euro kosten würden. Ich finde, sie sehen gut aus. Aber was mich verwirrt, da steht ein Aktiv und ein Passiv Ls, heisst das das einer nicht geht? Meine Vorstellung klanglich, ich fande diese(http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-980-0...&qid=1407260819&sr=1-1&keywords=logitech+z120) bei einem Freund ganz ok. (Also habe ich als jemand der an intigrierte Tröten gewohnt ist, wenig Ansprüche, sie sollten sich aber besser als(http://www.amazon.de/Bose-Companion...d=1407260931&sr=1-1&keywords=bose+companion+3) sein, was aber ja machbar sein sollte, mein bestes Audiogerät sind Creative ep 630, die ich sehr gut finde. So gut sollten sie mindestens sein. Bevorzugt ist Amazon( wegen Gutschein) und Holzoptik wäre schön
;MfG Dreiradsimulator Leute? Keiner da?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. August 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

So ich hab mich  audiotechnisch weitergebildet, ist die Pioneer xhm10 gut?. Icauf h hab die Gehört und foinde die gut. Kann mir jemand Lowbudget (max. 95 Euro amazon) anschlöuss 3,5mm oder Toslink empfehlen


----------



## Jeanboy (22. August 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

Zum vorletzten Post: Die Edifier sind in Ordnung, die kannst du kaufen  Wäre auch meine Empfehlung bei dem Budget 
Der eine LS ist passiv, da er an den Verstärker des anderen Lautsprechers angeschlossen wird.


Das Pioneer ist sicher besser als Logitech, aber du musst bedenken, dass für die Verstärkereinheit mehr Geld draufgeht als bei 'nem integrierten Verstärker (Display, Anschlüsse etc.),
daher würde ich bei Edifier bleiben.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. August 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Der eine LS ist passiv, da er an den Verstärker des anderen Lautsprechers angeschlossen wird.



Beide Lautsprecher sind passiv, wobei der eine einen eingebauten Verstärker für beide Boxen besitzt!
Eine Box aktiv, die andere passiv würde wohl kaum funktionieren, da die sich nur mit enormen Aufwand auf identische Wiedergabe trimmen lassen würden. Dazu käme der doppelte Entwicklungsaufwand - das macht keiner!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. August 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

Ich weiss, das ist die Anlage meiner Mum, können die EDdis mithalten mit den Pioneer =?


----------



## PCGH_Phil (23. August 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Beide Lautsprecher sind passiv, wobei der eine einen eingebauten Verstärker für beide Boxen besitzt!
> Eine Box aktiv, die andere passiv würde wohl kaum funktionieren, da die sich nur mit enormen Aufwand auf identische Wiedergabe trimmen lassen würden. Dazu käme der doppelte Entwicklungsaufwand - das macht keiner!


 
Leute, ehrlich: Gebt den Einsteigern halt auch mal ein bisschen Luft zum Lernen. Informations-Bombardement ist nicht immer hilfreicht 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Zappaesk (23. August 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Leute, ehrlich: Gebt den Einsteigern halt auch mal ein bisschen Luft zum Lernen. Informations-Bombardement ist nicht immer hilfreicht


 
Ich bin da voll bei dir, bloß sollten die Infos halt auch richtig sein. Wenn ich les eine Box aktiv, die andere passiv, dann ist dass einfach Unsinn, der erst recht zu Verwirrung führt.


----------



## Jeanboy (23. August 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Leute, ehrlich: Gebt den Einsteigern halt auch mal ein bisschen Luft zum Lernen. Informations-Bombardement ist nicht immer hilfreicht
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil



Sehe ich genauso. Man braucht nicht so kleinlich sein, wenn die Materie nur leicht angeschnitten wird




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich bin da voll bei dir, bloß sollten die Infos halt auch richtig sein. Wenn ich les eine Box aktiv, die andere passiv, dann ist dass einfach Unsinn, der erst recht zu Verwirrung führt.


 
Habe ich auch nicht geschrieben. Ich habe aufgrund des Verständnisses den Satz gekürzt und nicht erwähnt, dass der andere Lautsprecher auch passiv ist.


So ein Bandwurm Satz wie:

"Der eine Lautsprecher ist als "passiv" deklariert, da er an den Verstärker, der in dem anderen passiven Lautsprecher eingebaut wurde, angeschlossen wird.
Dass der eine Lautsprecher passiv und der andere Lautsprecher aktiv ist, habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht, darauf kam Geizhals/Amazon (warum auch immer) 



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich weiss, das ist die Anlage meiner Mum, können die EDdis mithalten mit den Pioneer =?


 
Da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. August 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

Wow, cool, ein REdakteur in meim Thread   nochmal: Ich möchte die Pioneer nicht kaufen, die hab ich nur probegehört
Was kann man eigentlich von nem Soundchip eines 1300 Euro Notebook erwyarten http://www.amazon.de/IBM-ThinkPad-T...408783395&sr=1-1&keywords=lenovo+thinkpad+t60 (jetzt etwas weniger) 3GB? 
Gruss Dreiradsimulator


----------



## Jeanboy (23. August 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

Eher weniger... Vor allem vor 2-3 Jahren wurde überhaupt nicht auf Soundqualität gesetzt, schon gar nicht bei Notebooks,
da könnte man sich eine kleine Soundkarte zulegen, wenn erwünscht 

Natürlich kannst du es vorher auch selbst testen und schauen, ob du zufrieden bist


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. August 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

Bevor ich in die Schrottkiste nochmal Geld stecke, warte ich bis ich den Pc bestelle. Das Notebook ist keine 2-3 Jahre mehr es geht auf 7 Jahre zu
Meinst du sowas? http://geizhals.de/asus-xonar-u3-a636504.html wäre das klanglich besser als ein http://geizhals.de/asrock-fatal1ty-h97-performance-90-mxgtu0-a0uayz-a1106900.html? Ist Chinch eigentlich das was ich am DVD Player habe, das Rote und das Weisse?


----------



## Jeanboy (24. August 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

z.B. die U3, ja 

Cinch ist rot/weiß, ja


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. August 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

Dann ist ja gut. Kann ich guten Sound bei Filmen geniessen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich auch Soundkarten mit Chich? Hab noch keine gefunden?


----------



## BlackNeo (30. August 2014)

Xonar STX, afaik auch die Phoebus, Creative ZxR, Xonar U7. Um mal ein paar zu nennen.


----------



## Jeanboy (31. August 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

gibt auch Klinke/Chinch Adapter Kabel


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. August 2014)

Ja bei den Eddis ist ja schon so einer dabei


----------



## Zappaesk (31. August 2014)

Nach Möglichkeit würde ich aber gleich passende Kabel verwenden. Adapter sind nur ne Notlösung. Das Signal wird da au net besser von.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. September 2014)

Jetzt ist mir schon wieder ein Paar inears verreckt( Philips Sh 8500) ein Hörer geht nicht mehr und der Ton funktionieret nicht so toll
Liegt das daran dass sie die ganze Zeit ungeschützt in der Hosentasche rumfliefen? Was kann ich dagegen tun


----------



## BlackNeo (3. September 2014)

Ja, wenn die die ganze Zeit in der Hosentasche sind gehen die logischerweise schne kaputt.

Locker über aufwickeln und in die mitgelieferte Tasche stecken,  dann passiert In-Ears auch nichts.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. September 2014)

Geht auch eine alte Handyhülle? Es wurde nix mitgeliefert ausser Garantieschein und 2 Paar Ersatz stöpsel?


----------



## BlackNeo (3. September 2014)

Von CSL gibts für 5€ In-Ear Taschen, da würde ich dir raten eine zu kaufen, die sindstabil und schützen die In-Ears gut.

Oder beim nächsten mal einfach nen ordentlichen In-Ear für 30-50€ kaufen, die sind qualitativ sehr viel hochwertiger als die 10-20€ Klasse, haben weitaus mehr Zubehör und gehen dadurch auch nicht schnell kaputt.


----------



## WaldemarE (3. September 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

Wie z.B. der Havi B3 Pro 1(neutral)  oder der 2 (Bassbetont) sehr viel Zubehör für grade mal 45€ http://m.ebay.de/itm/HAVI-B3-Profes...rphones-/380837555791?clk_rvr_id=689561109066


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. September 2014)

Mit meinen Ep 630 bin ich vollkommen zufrieden denn Tip mit der Hülle werde ich bei der nächsten Bestellung bei Amazon wohl zu Herzen nehmen


----------



## Zappaesk (3. September 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

Kann es sein, dass das hier alles komplett und weit OT ist?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. September 2014)

Dann muss ich halt irgendwann halt dann den Thread umnennen  es ist ja mein eigener Thread


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2014)

So Leute, ich steh Grad im Media Markt. Ich habe vor mir die Creative t15 stehen, hab sie gehört und bin begeistert. Was meint ihr? Kann ich die mitnehmen für 70?


----------



## BlackNeo (11. September 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

Für das Geld gibts schon einiges besseres, wie z.B. das Wavemaxter MX3+.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Für das Geld gibts schon einiges besseres, wie z.B. das Wavemaxter MX3+.



Zu spät hab sie für 60 mitgenommen. Egal. Mir gefällt der Sound. Kann ja  wenn nötig für Filme und Musik nächstes Jahr neu kaufen. Besser als die intriegten von Notebook und Handy (wrsch. Auch Fernseher)
Sagt mal wird über Klinke 3, 5 Nur Mono übertragen?


----------



## Jeanboy (11. September 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

Ne, Stereo


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ne, Stereo



Lag wahrscheinlich am Kabel per Bluetooth alles gut. Kaufe mir neues
Mit neuem Kabel alles Wunderbar- 1000 mal besser als der tv meines Vaters


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Oktober 2014)

Ist es normal das sich Der HOchtöner kaum/nicht bewegt? Oder ist der bei den T15 nur Attrappe?


----------



## ebastler (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

Der Hochtöner bewegt sich sehr wohl, aber irgendwo im Bereich 1000Hz bis 20000Hz. Also 1000 bis 20000 mal pro Sekunde vor und zurück. Sieht man nicht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Oktober 2014)

Und spüren kann ich das nicht wie beim Tiefmitteltöner?


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

Nein, dafür wird zu wenig Luft bewegt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Oktober 2014)

Achso. Gut zu wissen


----------



## ebastler (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

Und, selbst wenn, deine Sinneszellen wären vermutlich auch zu langsam


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Und, selbst wenn, deine Sinneszellen wären vermutlich auch zu langsam



Das kann ich mir vorstellen das ich 1000-20000 Hertz nicht spür


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. August 2015)

*AW: Gute günstige boxen für 120-150 Taler*

Moin, ich grabe einfach mal wieder einen meiner Uralt Sound Threads aus.
Sind die https://m.thomann.de/de/m_audio_av42.htm
Für 139 i.o.? Lohnt sich das von den Creative T15 aus? Betrieben werden die Boxen von einer Creative SB Omni Surround
Gruss , Trike


----------

